# Looking to lease land or join a TDM bow club



## Close Proximity (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm looking to lease a quality piece of property in middle Georgia preferably off the flint river corridor. I can handle up to 300-400 acres. I bow hunt only and would get the property turn key jam up like it was my own. I have a great resume in wildlife management and practice habitat restoration and enhancement as well as supplemental feeding programs on the places I manage.I would possibly also like to join a trophy deer management club in Georgia that actually practices TDM. Letting bucks reach 4.5 before killing. This is a total shot in the dark but let's face it, I make up a small percentage of people out there. Let me know if you have something or know of someone who does. I hunt only with a bow so no loud boomsticks to worry about.


----------



## Close Proximity (Dec 8, 2015)

*Ttt*

ttt


----------



## Close Proximity (Dec 22, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Close Proximity (Jan 21, 2016)

Bump again. Not looking for a place where you let 15'' wide bucks go as the standard. Looking for a place that let 1.5 - 3.5 yo bucks walk. Only shoot Maturity (4.5 plus)


----------

